# Uintas Gold



## utbowhntr

Just wondering if any gold panners have found gold in the Uintas. Not looking for any secret spots, just wanted to know if anyone has found gold in the Uintas while panning for it. I thought about trying somewhere on the North Slope and just wanted to know if it's worthwhile. You can PM me if you like. Utbowhntr


----------



## Loke

There is tons of gold in the Uintas. But it is also protected by what some would call a curse. I don't know if I would consider it "worthwhile".


----------



## campfire

Ahhhhh the secret of the great quest went with Caleb Rhoads to his grave! Many have searched but no one has found.


----------



## stimmie78

I've heard of people panning for gold in a certain canyon... and being successful at it... but that's just what I've heard.... One story I heard/read was an indian that would crawl into the culverts on the river on indian land and scoop out the dirt and find lots of gold... the culvert did most of the work for him...


----------



## sparky00045

If you want to read a great book on the history of gold in utah 

Look for a book called Faded footprints by George A. Thompson

it is on amazon a very good read

Good luck


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> There is tons of gold in the Uintas. But it is also protected by what some would call a curse. I don't know if I would consider it "worthwhile".


+1

Those that spend a lot of time in the Uintas say "find the 20" Golden Trout and you'll find the Lost Rhoades Mine."


----------



## Chaser

Is this the same Rhoads that Rhoads Lake is named after? The one up above Slader's Ridge off the Gardner's Fork trail?


----------



## campfire

Chaser said:


> Is this the same Rhoads that Rhoads Lake is named after? The one up above Slader's Ridge off the Gardner's Fork trail?


Thomas Rhoads who is credited with the discovery of the famous/infamous "Lost Rhoads Mine" also brought the first settlers to Kamas Valley. It was originally names "Rhoads Valley". Rhoads Lake may simply be a reference to Kamas/Rhoads Valley. It could also be named after Thomas Rhoads who explored the Uintas extensively. But many a prospector has prospected in the vicinity of Kamas Valley searching the famous/infamous mine.


----------



## Jed

Lots of books on this subject. Go to your library and do a book search. Might try Amazon too.  8) :O•-:


----------



## nico716

found hole in the side of a mountain i live buy also slides of soil that look like tailing piles don't know were to go from here live in samak ut. any pointers?


----------



## campfire

A hole in the side of the mountain and an old talus pile in the hills above Samak is nothing unusual. The area around Red Pine Canyon and Taylors Fork is honey combed with old shafts. I don't know what they were looking for or found but one of the little draws where there are many old diggings in named "Failure Canyon".


----------



## wyogoob

Try Gold Hill


----------



## campfire

There is an old prospect on the south east end of Gold Hill (the one in Goob's photo near Whitney Reservoir). From the looks of the talus pile it didn't take long to give up but someone tried sometime.

Wyogoob may be the real treasure of the Uintas...........keeping the Mirror Lake highway cleaned up. Way to go Goob!


----------



## wyogoob

campfire said:


> There is an old prospect on the south east end of Gold Hill (the one in Goob's photo near Whitney Reservoir). From the looks of the talus pile it didn't take long to give up but someone tried sometime.
> 
> Wyogoob may be the real treasure of the Uintas...........keeping the Mirror Lake highway cleaned up. Way to go Goob!


I found a 5-dollar bill once!


----------

